# NI Kontrol S88 anyone?



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 21, 2015)

Are some users here willing to share opinions on keybed, and overall build quality? I find the concept tempting as a secondary controller in conjunction with the VPC-1.


----------



## timtom (Dec 21, 2015)

G.R. Baumann said:


> Are some users here willing to share opinions on keybed, and overall build quality? I find the concept tempting as a secondary controller in conjunction with the VPC-1.



I used to have a S61 as a 2nd Controller just for the LED Lights and now got a S88 replacing the S61 just also for the lights. This S88 has a Fatar TP100 as far as I remember which is an "okay keyboard" not bad, but also not that great.
Same counts for build quality, not bad also not that great, its all plastic and cheep made, still with some design tricks it feels like some quality. I wanted to use it as my new main controller and went back to my old main controller the Korg 01/WproX (some of you haven't even been born yet when this controller was built ;o) and use the S88 as my 2nd controller since I really like the help with the LED Lights when using libraries with key splits, sample switches ect.

What I didn't like about the S88 is that when you for example where playing some drums and hit the keys a bit stronger, the whole thing felt shaky and the plastic gave away a bit ...didn't feel strong.

But again, its not a bad controller, quite good actually and worth the money if you get a good deal and also not heavy when you want to transport it.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks for that! Quite what I thought it would be, not designed to withstand Scriabinesque heavy duty work so to speak, but as a general controller to lay down tracks with orchestral libs from within Kontakt, hard to beat.


----------



## mickeyl (Dec 21, 2015)

May I ask how it performs with synthlines and strings, i.e. when a you need faster and 'lighter' lines?


----------



## playz123 (Dec 22, 2015)

I've had my S88 for a week now, and so far I'm really liking it. I was using a Yamaha S90 until it arrived. I've played so many keyboards over my lifetime, that perhaps I'm a little less critical than others might be, and have no problem adjusting to the action. Seems fairly solid to me, and I'm able to 'work" the keys as required. Certainly there was a lot of software to load and settings to make etc., but everything went well. I am 3/4 of the way through the main manual, and think I've got a good handle now on the features. It's great being able to control the NI stuff, and today I discovered too that the new Metropolis Ark is set up to work with Komplete Kontrol as well (but is NOT yet fully NKS compatible). Have also used Spitfire libraries both inside and outside KK, and they work great as well. All is functioning correctly inside Cubase 8.0.35 and 8.5. No problem adjusting to the Mod or pitch bend controls either.
The keyboard itself may have 'plastic' etc., but I think it's still fairly well made and not at all junky like some of the cheap boards out there.
I think many people are going to be focusing on the keybed. It may or may not be acceptable to a professional pianist, so if someone is at that level, definitely try it before buying. Does the job for me though, and so far no regrets, rather I'm quite happy with it, and glad I purchased it. Just my personal opinions of course.


----------



## mickeyl (Dec 23, 2015)

Do you have an expression pedal connected? If so, which one?


----------



## playz123 (Dec 23, 2015)

mickeyl said:


> Do you have an expression pedal connected? If so, which one?


Yes....Roland EV-5. The sustain pedal is a Yamaha. Both are working fine and no additional setup was required in the controller editor.


----------



## Nachivnik (Dec 23, 2015)

playz123 said:


> I've had my S88 for a week now, and so far I'm really liking it. I was using a Yamaha S90 until it arrived.


How does the action compare with your S90?


----------



## playz123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Nachivnik said:


> How does the action compare with your S90?


Actually the keys on the S88 seem to be a touch stiffer than on the S90. But that's also understandable I guess since the S90 is 13 years old. I have never pounded on a keyboard or abused it in any way, but one might think that with all that use, the S90 keys may not be quite a stiff as they once were. What's interesting about the S88 is that I can do palm glides on it when playing a B3 library. This is not meant to suggest that the action is synth like...not at all. It's just doable because of the design of the keys and their edges, which seem _slightly_ more rounded than the Yamaha keys. I think the important point to make when comparing the two keyboards though is that I haven't noticed a major difference going from one to the other when playing them.
Opinions on the S88 keyboard will vary though....I've read a lot lot comments...some like it; some prefer other controllers. So my suggestion remains: anyone considering this keyboard should, if possible, try it for themselves, and not base a purchase solely on what someone says here.  As for me, I like it!


----------



## hotsizzlemusic (Dec 31, 2015)

playz123 said:


> Yes....Roland EV-5. The sustain pedal is a Yamaha. Both are working fine and no additional setup was required in the controller editor.


Im glad to hear they are working. I just purchased a s88 2 weeks ago and my expression jack is busted. Credit to the NI support team for being helpful and running as many tests remotely as possible, but now I'm stuck for about the next 3-4 weeks without it. Felt great to play for that one day though!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 6, 2016)

Can you disable the guide LED's?


----------



## mickeyl (Jan 6, 2016)

The lights can completely be turned off, yes.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks! Good to know!


----------



## Pixelee (Feb 8, 2016)

playz123 said:


> I've had my S88 for a week now, and so far I'm really liking it. I was using a Yamaha S90 until it arrived. I've played so many keyboards over my lifetime, that perhaps I'm a little less critical than others might be, and have no problem adjusting to the action. Seems fairly solid to me, and I'm able to 'work" the keys as required. Certainly there was a lot of software to load and settings to make etc., but everything went well. I am 3/4 of the way through the main manual, and think I've got a good handle now on the features. It's great being able to control the NI stuff, and today I discovered too that the new Metropolis Ark is set up to work with Komplete Kontrol as well. Have also used Spitfire libraries both inside and outside KK, and they work great as well. All is functioning correctly inside Cubase 8.0.35 and 8.5. No problem adjusting to the Mod or pitch bend controls either.
> The keyboard itself may have 'plastic' etc., but I think it's still fairly well made and not at all junky like some of the cheap boards out there.
> I think many people are going to be focusing on the keybed. It may or may not be acceptable to a professional pianist, so if someone is at that level, definitely try it before buying. Does the job for me though, and so far no regrets, rather I'm quite happy with it, and glad I purchased it. Just my personal opinions of course.



I'm just curious about the "outside KK"as I use Cubase and Kontakt. So it is possible to control the parameters in Kontakt as a virtual instrument without the Kontrol Software wrapper? In addition, as well as their mixing plugins without the kontrol software?


----------



## lysander (Feb 9, 2016)

You can send and receive CC just like a standard keyboard ( but only through USB ! ) outside of the KK software but for full control, or to use the MIDI din out, you need to use the Kontrol software.

About the keyboard, I tried the S-88 in a shop a few weeks ago and was disappointed by the keybed, I found it stiff and rubbery.
The PX-5S is a fair bit cheaper and the action walks all over the S88, if it's good piano action you are after primarily then I wouldn't even consider the Kontrol S88.

On the other hand, the rest of the series has got the best synth / organ action keybeds you can find IMO.
I'm quite particular about synth action keys and I bought the S61 for this reason.
The build also feels nice and sturdy overall. I was disappointed with the encoders however, with one being much lighter than the others, and they don't feel super sturdy overall.

I also find the LCD screens quite poor, 16 segments display look a bit naf in this day and age, and 8 rotary controllers is too little.
As a synth controller, be it NI stuff or 3rd party with NKS, it's quite poor and the paging system is not well designed in my opinion. Nektar Panorama is 10x better for this and I have a Netkar P1 that I keep close the keyboard.
Also I find it quite hard to control pitch bend on the ribbon controller. I think it would be quite expressive with some practice but it's definitely much harder than on a standard sprung wheel.
Despite this I'm happy with the S61 as I got it for the keybed and there it really delivers.

In summary, I would not recommend the S88 for either the software integration or the keybed.
If you are desperate about controlling NI plugins, get a used Maschine controller ( does the same as komplete control and more ) + a good board like the PX-5S.


----------



## Pixelee (Feb 9, 2016)

Is the Nektar Panorama good for kontakt control? I do have maschine micro but tbh it's really limited so I was lookingat the komplete kontrol keyboards.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Feb 11, 2016)

FWIW, I had a look at the 88 keys version. It gets a solid... !

I was hopeful that the build quality is not too much of a compromise. The first was so bad that I showed it to the employee and asked if he had a unopened package by chance to get a more realistic impression, he agreed that "something must have wrecked" the keys and went off to get a new one from storage. I tried it, and it was slightly better, but for nearly a 1,000 Euro? No....no....NO!

Besides, I had been burned by NI hardware before, so this time I looked at it closely, luckily!

The keybed is an insult to anyone using 10 fingers for anything other then hammering on pads... ahem.

Too bad, and hey, how VERY quick the shops had them listed as B-Stock, USED, RETURNED ITEM etc., tells a story if you ask me.


----------

